# Help!!!



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

I need some advice. I have my bow sighted in at 20 yards. Can shoot well at 20 yards. I go to sight my second pin in at 30 yards and I'm all over the place. I have it at the right level but I hit on the right then left then below then up. I get bulls eye sometimes and then not. Getting frustrated. Have the IQ MICRO BOW SIGHT. Any tips?????


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Added distance leads to added tension. It's psychological, but very real. We perceive 30 yards as more difficult than 20 yards, so we try harder which leads to added tension and crappy shooting.

One solution that often works is to gradually move back from 20 to 30. Start at whatever distance at which you can execute a good shot. Then step back just 1 or 2 yards and shoot at least a couple of hundred good shots over several days. Then step back another yard and do the same thing.

Don't let yourself shoot bad shots. If you do let a bad one go, immediately quit shooting for the day and at your next training session, go back to the previous distance.

Of course, equipment fit and good form will make a big difference. 

Remember trying harder doesn't work. Improved technique and equipment fit are the only way to shoot better. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

I believe you're right!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

I got a string and put my release on and practiced pulling with my shoulders. I was punching the the trigger!! See 30 yards now...


----------

